# Female hedgehog cleaning her private parts? Is the normal?



## EvaJo (May 6, 2012)

I'm unsure if this is the right forum, but is this normal?
She does sometimes clean her feet, but since I've heard of hedgehogs self mutilating I want to make sure she's not biting herself. Any advice?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Female hedgehog cleaning her private parts?*

are you sure shes a girl? boys do this when they have "boy time"


----------



## EvaJo (May 6, 2012)

Yepp, she's got girl parts. That's what I first thought of. Could it be self soothing? Does anyone else's females do this?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She may just be cleaning herself. If she's doing it frequently, perhaps she has an infection of some sort, or she likes doing it.


----------



## EvaJo (May 6, 2012)

Nancy said:


> She may just be cleaning herself. If she's doing it frequently, perhaps she has an infection of some sort, or she likes doing it.


It is frequent, but the area isn't red, and it doesn't have any discharge. She appears to be in perfect health (Thank goodness) but she may get a vet visit soon anyway. Just to be sure


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Does she groom other areas of herself as well? You mentioned her feet. If so, she may just be a clean girl.


----------

